# Turned down a firearm purchase today



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

First time in a while I've turned down the chance to purchase a firearm (that was reasonably priced) in a while.

It was a Remington 7400 in 30-06 synthetic stock with about 60 rounds total through it, Burris scope, three 4 round mags and 3 boxes of SP ammo for $350

I just don't want to add an additional caliber right now. If it had been in .308 I'd probably have bought it especially since the short action seems to be more reliable than the long action versions.

The only thing I might regret is not buying it to resell later.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Its always tough saying no but like drinkin you gotta know when to say when. Although you should offer him 200 and if he takes it great! If not, no loss.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes passing on a gun is the better deal. You never know what's around the corner, maybe that $350 will be worth a whole lot more to you than that rifle. And I definitely hear you about not wanting to add more and more calibers to your arsenal.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I once bought my son a gun so he wouldn't keep $hooting up MY ammo at the range when we went. I bought him a caliber I didn't own. :congrat: I kept urging him to go shoot it as soon as he received it, just to make sure.
On range day, he arrived with plenty of ammo, all his accessories, and, as it turned out- a broken firing pin. He didn't get back to the range for 8 weeks after ordering another. (He ordered two, at my urging)
As sons will do, he reflected on it a couple years later, and said: "Dad, what if I'd had to USE that gun before i knew it was broke?" And, as dads will do, I replied: "Did you learn anything, son?"
Have YOU bought any guns you haven't tested yet? Even new ones?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Could I get it?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Odd closet queens in hunting calibers make good stash weapons or to use when all the military ammo is gone.a pristine AK is useless without ammo,but a dumpy but functional 22 with a brick is priceless.I say go for it if you have the cash to drop on it.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Magus said:


> Odd closet queens in hunting calibers make good stash weapons or to use when all the military ammo is gone.a pristine AK is useless without ammo,but a dumpy but functional 22 with a brick is priceless.I say go for it if you have the cash to drop on it.


Talked to him this morning and he sold it for $400. I have plenty of hunting rifles and that one isn't very dependable with a high round count and is heavy. Not a good choice for a MBR.

Might have been good to buy and hold for a while. I think firearm prices aren't going down anytime soon.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

mojo4 said:


> Its always tough saying no but like drinkin you gotta know when to say when. Although you should offer him 200 and if he takes it great! If not, no loss.


He's a friend so I wouldn't want to do that. Haggle a little wouldn't have been bad, but I wouldn't want to piss him off looking like I was trying to screw him.

Now, if a few months had passed and he couldn't sell it then possibly...


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> Could I get it?


You're a cheesehead so.... No!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

labotomi said:


> You're a cheesehead so.... No!


Sure I see how you are.


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

Remington .20 just outting that out here.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, not in the same category, but I picked up a single shot Rossi 223HB with a 6x26 50mm scope at a local pawn shop as a truck gun (coyote control) for $210 out the door. I'd have preferred to not have the heavy barrel in a truck gun due to the weight, but I've been looking for something similar for a while.


----------

